# What to feed an 8 week old puppy?



## JayJ4 (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm new to these forums but have taken a look at these forums many times in the past, and decided to finally make an account as I got many questions!

So, recently.. After something terrible happening to my mother... (Assualted, sexually.) And the robberies going around our neighborhood... And loads of other bad things happening we have decided that we'd like to adopt a German Shepherd puppy. I have always favored the GSD breed for at least 10 years, not because the breed is beautiful, but because of their calming personalities, but their honestly amazing loyalty. My best friend owns one, and honestly, she's one of the best dogs I've ever met, my family friend also had a gorgeous shepherd we took care of, and not once did he ever bark, and was the biggest gentlemen anyone would ever meet.

Anyways,

I'm gonna be taking look at puppies from a breeder, on Sunday (tomorrow), and will most likely be putting the deposit down ($500 deposit), if none of the puppies fit my families lifestyle, I will be looking at shelters, I also want to make sure my family is 100% sure they will be OK with a pup. Also, I would like to mention, my brother has owned a Border Collie / German Shepherd mix but didn't keep him that long, I don't think he's the best to get from advice from personally because he acts like he knows literally everything, but .. He doesn't. My mom has owned many dogs but, they were her mother's dogs when she was a kid, but that was many, many years ago, so I can't really ask her for advice on what to feed the puppy.

I just wanted to know from you guys, what do I feed an 8 week old puppy? And how many times a day should I be feeding the puppy and how much should I feed the puppy and what kind of food brand do you guys recommend, and when should I gradually swap the puppies food when he's older.. And how many times should I feed him as he gets older / and how much to feed him.

Or.. Should I be asking the breeder what she's currently feeding the puppies and stick to that diet, and how many times a day does she feed the pups?

Thanks!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm no expert but in my limited experience I'd suggest feeding whatever the breeder has been feeding for at least a few weeks while the puppy gets adjusted then slowly transition to a large breed puppy food 3-4 times a day until 6 months then 2x/day. Many people feed an all life stages/adult food to puppies as well. I'd make sure the kibble doesn't contain more than 1.2% calcium/1% phosphorous. Fromm LBP is a big hit here; too rich for my pup. She did well on Royal Canin Maxi puppy. I'm glad to have transitioned her off of that food though.


----------

